# painter decorator jobs



## brandy2509 (Sep 8, 2010)

hi looking for work over from the uk early next year.41,fit,reliable,hardworking 22yrs as a painter and decorator lane:any offers considered for any part of canada,some advice needed too,,,,,thanks ....


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

brandy2509 said:


> hi looking for work over from the uk early next year.41,fit,reliable,hardworking 22yrs as a painter and decorator lane:any offers considered for any part of canada,some advice needed too,,,,,thanks ....


Hi Brandy, 

The only advice I have has to do with terminology - in Canada, don't refer to yourself as a "decorator" – although you will see it in job adverts, in common usage, that term is used for Interior Decorators/Designers - e.g. people that go in and completely redecorate and/or redesign expensive homes and offices, commercial buildings, etc. (meaning they can design kitchens, choose furniture, soft goods, upholstery, etc.) and are the ones that hire painters, wallpaperers, etc. In Canada what you do would be referred to as a painter that hangs wallpaper. 

The economy in Canada is strong compared to the UK and the USA, so you should have success in your field, it is getting in and making the connections (many of which are word of mouth) which will prove to be the challenge.

Here are some advertised jobs.

Job Bank - Results

Journeyman Painter Job in Calgary T3E 1T9, Alberta Canada

Skilled Building Maintenance Worker Job in Montreal , Quebec Canada


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

My stepson had not problem in finding work doing this, but that was when housing construction was booming. Right now things have slowed considerably. Regardless, this is one job you need to be in a growing city for. Vancouver, Toronto, Calgary are probably the best bets.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Edmonton and surrounding areas have constant building projects on the go. Search kijij web site (not sure of spelling!) and other job sites for the city/town you are interested in.
Good luck


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

MandyB said:


> Edmonton and surrounding areas have constant building projects on the go. Search kijij web site (not sure of spelling!) and other job sites for the city/town you are interested in.
> Good luck


Free Kijiji Canada Classifieds | Free Ads | Petites Annonces Gratuites


----------

